# Fractal R5 PCGH?



## Abductee (8. April 2015)

Wird es von dem Fractal R5 eine PCGH-Edition geben?
(wieder mit geschlossenem Deckel)

Das R4 war wirklich super aber ist leider fast nicht mehr lieferbar.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. April 2015)

Ja, es wird wieder eine PCGH-Edition geben. Im Mai ist es endlich soweit.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. April 2015)

da bin ich mal gespannt^^ suche noch n gehäuse für meinen zweitpc^^


----------



## Ryle (8. April 2015)

Wie genau wird die aussehen? Hoffentlich ohne diesen ModuVent Blödsinn,  dafür aber mit Window. Das Seitenteil könnte man notfalls zwar nachkaufen, trotzdem könnte Fractal doch einfach ne Doppelverglasung nutzen um die Dämmeigenschaften beizubehalten.


----------



## HardwareRat (8. April 2015)

mein traum wäre irgendwie, geschlossener deckel mit schalldämmung, front mit schalldämmung, seiten mit schalldämmung, und nur vor 2x 140mm und hinten 1x 140mm lüfter


----------



## Arvanor (12. April 2015)

Wie wird diese Variante sich vom normalen R5 unterscheiden? Wird es auch andere Farben geben? Weiß fänd ich cool.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. April 2015)

Arvanor schrieb:


> Wie wird diese Variante sich vom normalen R5 unterscheiden? Wird es auch andere Farben geben? Weiß fänd ich cool.



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Zumal ich vor kurzem erst mein neues R5 gekauft habe.


----------



## Arvanor (6. Mai 2015)

Any news?


----------



## Defenz0r (6. Mai 2015)

Irgendwas neues?


----------



## Asmund (6. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe es kommt bald, brauche ein neues Gehäuse für meinen neuen PC


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. Mai 2015)

Ryle schrieb:


> Wie genau wird die aussehen? Hoffentlich ohne diesen ModuVent Blödsinn,  dafür aber mit Window. Das Seitenteil könnte man notfalls zwar nachkaufen, trotzdem könnte Fractal doch einfach ne Doppelverglasung nutzen um die Dämmeigenschaften beizubehalten.


Gute Idee mit der Doppelverglasung. Dadurch erreicht man eine sehr gute Isolierung von Schalldämmung und die Wärme kann nur über die Rear abgesaugt werden. Wäre interessant im nächsten Define die Möglichkeit zu haben, als Vorschlag, einen dritten Fan in die Front zu stecken. Denn die jetzige Revision erlaubt lediglich die Montage für grössere Radiatoren am Deckel und Front, wenn das optische Laufwerk entfernt wird, um den gewonnen Platz zu füllen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Arvanor (28. Mai 2015)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache das der Mai jetzt quasi zu ende ist, gibt es noch sowas wie ein Lebenszeichen von diesem Gehäuse? Bilder? Liefertermin? Oder hat sich alles verschoben?


----------



## the_leon (1. Juni 2015)

Wann kommt die denn??
Der Mai ist vorbei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ja, es wird wieder eine PCGH-Edition geben. Im Mai ist es endlich soweit.


Ich weiss, ich weiss, Du hast das Jahr nicht gesagt....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Juni 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Wann kommt die denn??
> Der Mai ist vorbei.



Am 29. Mai 2015 wurde das Define R5 als PCGH-Edition angeliefert, ein paar Tage später ist es dann bei Alternate auf Lager. Sollte also in den nächsten Tagen endlich soweit sein.


----------



## the_leon (2. Juni 2015)

Dann wären Bilder und ein Artikel auf der Main cool und was für Änderungen es im Vergleich zur normalen Version gibt.


----------



## Arvanor (2. Juni 2015)

Ja Bilder wären echt fein da ich Bock auf ein neues Gehäuse habe und mittlerweile mehrere zur Wahl stehen.


----------



## nicyboy (4. Juni 2015)

Ich finde bei dem Define R5 benötigt es keiner PCGH Edition. Die hat kaum vorteile mehr bei dem R5... beim R4 war es okay da die Lüfter schwarz waren und die seitlichen Löcher weg .. aber diese sind ja im Define R5 garnichtmehr vorhanden.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2015)

Ein komplett geschlossener Deckel würd die Optik beträchtlich steigern.
Ich find die Abdeckplatten alles andere als bündig abschließend.


----------



## nicyboy (4. Juni 2015)

nunja, seitlich störts wenig wenn da paar milimeter platz sind, das sehen 90% kaum. der PC steht meist an einer Wand oder so. Seltens auf einem Tisch. Das mit dem Deckel ist sicher korrekt, alelrdings ist mir persöhnlich einen 1 Lüfter vorne und ein lüfter hinten sowie oben Airflow Methode durchaus lieber als 2x vorne und einmal hinten. hat bei mir sehr gute Temperaturen gebracht.

Im verlgeich zum PCGH Define R4 mit meinem jetzigen Define r5 Titanium hab ich auf der CPU und GPU über 10 Grad weniger Temperatur. Und das alles weil oben ein Lüfter die warme luft raussaugen kann.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juni 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ein komplett geschlossener Deckel würd die Optik beträchtlich steigern.
> Ich find die Abdeckplatten alles andere als bündig abschließend.



Ein Staubschutz oben würde nützlicher sein. 
Das der Deckel nicht ganz geschlossen ist hat schon seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2015)

Welche Berechtigung sollte das sein?
Das sind drei einzelne Platten die man je nach Lüfterbesteckung wegnimmt oder nicht.
Das R4-PCGH hat die Deckellüfter auch nicht nötig, hier ist die Zielgruppe aber auch eine andere.
Dafür hat man aber auch kein unnötiges Gitter oder sonstige Furchen wo sich Staub sammeln kann.

Es geht hier um eine parallele zweite Version des Gehäuses, nicht darum ob man generell die Lüfterplätze weglässt oder nicht.


----------



## the_leon (4. Juni 2015)

Wer die Lüfterplätze haben will, der soll sich halt das Normale R5 kaufen.
Ich wäre für ein PCGH version, wie ebim R4 ohne deckel und seiten lüfter.


----------



## Arvanor (5. Juni 2015)

Hmm 119,90€ laut Alternate, lieferbar Mitte Juni aber leider Null Bilder und Daten.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Juni 2015)

Alternate hat uns  heute mitgeteilt, dass das Define R5 als PCGH-Edition voraussichtlich ab  dem 10. Juni lieferbar ist. Eine Vorbestellung ist jetzt unter diesem Link möglich*.

Hier mal eine kleine Preview:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (5. Juni 2015)

oke, sieht ganz cool aus.


----------



## Arvanor (5. Juni 2015)

Dann warten wir mal ab bis nächste Woche.


----------



## Abductee (5. Juni 2015)

Das bedeutet das der Deckel so bleibt wie er ist und nicht komplett geschlossen ist?


----------



## JeJ (5. Juni 2015)

@Abductee   Liest sich so, als sei lediglich statt des dünnen Schaumes im Deckel nun Bitumen angebracht, somit ist der Deckel nicht geschlossen.

@PCGH          Wo ist den der 5. Veränderungspunkt hingekommen?


----------



## Abductee (5. Juni 2015)

Sehr schade, ich hätte gehofft das es einen komplett geschlossenen Deckel hat oder zumindest einen durchgehenden Deckel.

Die Abdeckungen stell ich mir mit den div. Fertigungstoleranzen und Motivation der Produktionsmitarbeiter ungefähr so vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst wenn sie halbwegs eben reinpassen gibts immer noch deutliche Abstände zwischen den Platten und dem Deckel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fractal
Bitte bringt doch noch einen durchgehenden Deckeleinsatz zum nachrüsten in euren Online-Shop 
Das würd optisch schon einiges bringen.


----------



## Markus_P (5. Juni 2015)

Wenn das so ist muss ich mich um ein anderes Gehäuse umschauen .. sehr schade...

Wenn diese besch***eidenen Lüfterplätze oben und auf der seite nicht wären ....

Was mir noch sehr gut gefallen würde ist der HDD platzt wie beim Define S  schön hintern Mainboardtray wo kein Käfig den Luftstrom stört ....

@ pcgh: bringt doch ein R5 pcgh clean editon raus


----------



## h0bX (6. Juni 2015)

Na bravo, somit ist das Define R5 PCGH-Edition für mich auch gestorben. 

Was ist daran so schwer, ein schlichtes/ geschlossenes Gehäuse zu produzieren?  Vor allem hätte man dann für jeden etwas im Programm:

Define S = Für Wakü Fanatiker
Define R5 = Allround/Mainstream Gehäuse
Define R5-PCGH = Cleanes Gehäuse ohne Öffnungen im Deckel und Seitenteil.

Selbst Sharkoon schafft das mittlerweile in deren 60€ High-End Serie ^^ 
S28 Value | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH

Klar, im Gegenzug kann man natürlich fragen: "Und woran soll sich dann das R5-PCGH vom R4-PCGH unterscheiden?"
Antwort: Die Detailverbesserungen, welche die aktuelle Define Serie ausmachen. Aktualisiertes Design, besseres Kabelmanagement, Festplattenmontage hinter dem Mainboard Tray ect...
Ich möchte kein Gehäuse welches aussieht als hätte es jemand mit ner Schrottflinte malträtiert und dann mit Dämmmatten geflickt ^^
Gut, das trifft jetzt nicht auf das R5 zu, aber da gibt es schon einige Hersteller die darauf setzen (Nanoxia). 

btw. Silverstone hat hier einen sehr schönen Mittelweg gefunden. Oben geschlossen und dafür seitlich Schlitze. Leider nur ein mATX Case.
Precision PS07-E siehe: Silverstone: GehÃ¤use in E-ATX bis Mini-ITX auf der Computex 2015 - ComputerBase
Klar, die Kühlleistung wird nicht die beste sein  aber solche Gehäuse sollen ja auch Leute ansprechen, die auf schlichtes Design stehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2015)

Wenn das so ist hole ich mir wohl doch eher das normale R5 oder S. 
Oder vllt sogar ein R4 PCGH. 
Denn eigentlich wollte ich ein geschlossenes Case ohne Lüftermöglichkeiten an Seite oder Deckel.


----------



## Arvanor (6. Juni 2015)

Hmm ich warte wohl erstmal ab bis ich Bilder, Tests und so vor mir hab. Das wird dieses Mal im Gegensatz zur 4er Variante kein Spontandirekttakemymoneykauf.


----------



## nicyboy (6. Juni 2015)

dann wartet man doch lieber auf das silentbase 600 von bequiet. Das sieht optisch wesentlich besser aus.


----------



## Caduzzz (6. Juni 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> dann wartet man doch lieber auf das silentbase 600 von bequiet. Das sieht optisch wesentlich besser aus.



..ist wie immer Geschmackssache Aber das 600er ist oben nicht geschlossen, was ja gerade von den meisten hier moniert wird; ich find's auch schade dass der Deckel der PCGH Version nicht geschlossen zu sein scheint


----------



## nicyboy (6. Juni 2015)

geschlossen nicht nein, aber es sieht trotzdem gut aus oben mit den schlitzen und nicht komplett offen. Im übrigen finde ich persöhnlich das ein Lüfter der oben die warme luft rausblasen kann wesentlich sinnvoller ist als eine 2 lüfter vorne und einer hinten gehäusebelüftung. Mir hat das einige Grad gebracht. 

Und man bekommt auch mit dem Lüfter der oben Luft rausbläst das gehäuse wirklich silent. Ich höre nur was wenn ich mit dem ohr direkt rangehe. Den meisten wird es wohl einfach nur ums Design gehen, wobei ich nicht verstehe warum das wichtig ist wenn bei vielen der PC unter dem Schreibtisch steht.


----------



## Arvanor (6. Juni 2015)

Hat halt jeder seine Präferenzen. Mir z.B gefallen die Bequiet Gehäuse überhaupt nicht. Ist halt einfach so.


----------



## Kamano (6. Juni 2015)

Ich finde die Weiterentwicklungen klasse, gerade die Überabreitungen an der Seitenwand und an dem "Dach" gefallen mir sehr gut, auch die Venturi Fans sind lecker. 

Aber die weiße LED geht gar nicht (ist mir zu bizarr)  und die schwarze Hardware überall kann ich eigentlich nicht mehr sehen.  Unverständlich finde ich auch die schwarz lackierte Aluplatte an der Front. Wozu schickes Alu, wenn es dann sowieso nur mit schwarzer Farbe übermalt wird?  ..Na gut, man muss es vielleicht erst mal angezogen sehen, ich warte es mal ab.


----------



## Snickerz (8. Juni 2015)

Ich finde den Aufpreis von 15€ + die teuren Versandkosten von Alternate nicht gerechtfertigt. Werde mir das normale R5 bestellen.


----------



## Kamano (8. Juni 2015)

Immerhin sind auch bessere Fans drinnen. Normalerweise fällt der Preis außerdem auch noch, sobald es erst einmal lieferbar ist.


----------



## h0bX (10. Juni 2015)

Wow, beim Design habt Ihr euch selbst übertroffen 
Vor allem die Belüftungsmöglichkeiten sind sehr vielfältig


----------



## Arvanor (12. Juni 2015)

Mal ernsthaft, da hat aber bei Alternate jemand komplett gepennt. Die anderen Bilder, die das Gehäuse zeigen, sind ja leider vom normalen R5. Wenn man mich fragt, ein etwas verpatzter Start und irgendwie peinlich für einen Shop wie Alternate.


----------



## Kamano (12. Juni 2015)

Bei MIX hatten sie auch dieses Bild von dem Trampolin, oder was das sein soll. Also entweder hängt MIX mit Alternate zusammen (Tocherunternehmen or whatever) oder vielleicht hat auch Fractal die falschen Pressebilder  geschickt. Ich finde das aber nicht so schlimm, gerne sehen würde ich das Dingens jetzt aber schon langsam mal. 

Angeblich isses ja jetzt lieferbar.


----------



## maglite (15. Juni 2015)

jetzt sind andre Bilder drin, aber das sind die vom normalen R5 oder?
edit: ah ne, glaub es ist einfach nur das Falsche raus ^^

Finde es schon schwach, dass bis dato (man beachte das aktuelle Datum) von PCGH so wenig Info dazu kommt  ... als ob sie das ding nicht teasern wollen ... 
Grad mal ein kümmerlicher beitrag auf irgendner seite in einem Thread ... als obs etwas ist, das man unbedingt noch geheim halten muss *kopfschüttel*
Eine Ankündigung hätte man schon mal bringen koennen ...


----------



## GeForce7600GT (17. Juni 2015)

Moin Moin,

meines qurde gestern geliefert. Der Deckel und die Seite ist komplett geschlossen. der Innenraum ist komplett schwarz lackiert. Lüfter sind Fractal GP 14.

Könnt gerne Weitere Fragen dazu stellen.

Grüße


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Juni 2015)

GeForce7600GT schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> meines qurde gestern geliefert. Der Deckel und die Seite ist komplett geschlossen. der Innenraum ist komplett schwarz lackiert. Lüfter sind Fractal GP 14.
> 
> ...



Okay 

Bilder ???


----------



## Arvanor (17. Juni 2015)

Ja bitte Bilder!  Wenn komplett geschlossen dann wäre ja alles gut.


----------



## h0bX (17. Juni 2015)

Wahnsinn was hier für ein Geheimnis gemacht wird. 
Bereits eine Woche lieferbar und noch immer keine passenden Produktbilder bei Alternate, keine Ankündigung von PCGH und Fractal scheint es ja auch nicht zu interessieren. 
Jetzt müssen wieder die User, die ganze Arbeit machen


----------



## GeForce7600GT (17. Juni 2015)

Und hier die Bilder:

- Album on Imgur

Wie zu sehen sind original 3 Lüfter verbaut (2 vorne 1 hinten). Die Power LED ist weiß mit blauer HDD Led.


----------



## OJK (17. Juni 2015)

Arvanor schrieb:


> Ja bitte Bilder!  Wenn komplett geschlossen dann wäre ja alles gut.


Bilder wären super! Was ist mit der Vorderseite? Hat die jetzt wirklich ne eingelassene Alu-Platte? Wenn ja - wie sieht das aus?



h0bX schrieb:


> Wahnsinn was hier für ein Geheimnis gemacht wird.
> Bereits eine Woche lieferbar und noch immer keine passenden Produktbilder bei Alternate, keine Ankündigung von PCGH und Fractal scheint es ja auch nicht zu interessieren.
> Jetzt müssen wieder die User, die ganze Arbeit machen


Das begreife ich auch nicht. Ordentliche Produktbilder bei Alternate wäre ja das Mindeste. Besser noch wäre eine offizielle Ankündigung von PCGH oder Fractal mit ein paar Bildern und ner Liste, was jetzt genau alles anders ist als beim normalen Define R5.


----------



## GeForce7600GT (17. Juni 2015)

OJK schrieb:


> Bilder wären super! Was ist mit der Vorderseite? Hat die jetzt wirklich ne eingelassene Alu-Platte? Wenn ja - wie sieht das aus?
> 
> 
> Das begreife ich auch nicht. Ordentliche Produktbilder bei Alternate wäre ja das Mindeste. Besser noch wäre eine offizielle Ankündigung von PCGH oder Fractal mit ein paar Bildern und ner Liste, was jetzt genau alles anders ist als beim normalen Define R5.



Fotos hab ich schon ein Post vor dir hochgeladen 

Ich würde sagen die Front ist Plastik.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juni 2015)

Ähm wenn das wirklich so aussieht, dann gekauft :O


----------



## h0bX (17. Juni 2015)

Hübsch  
Das werd ich mir wahrscheinlich beim nächsten Umbau gönnen. 

Sind dort folgende Lüfter verbaut?
Fractal Design Dynamic GP-14 schwarz (FD-FAN-GP-14 BL) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Mich irritiert es nur etwas, weil Alternate schreibt, dass sie mit 1200rpm laufen, offiziell sind sie aber mit max. 1000rpm angegeben.


----------



## GeForce7600GT (17. Juni 2015)

h0bX schrieb:


> Hübsch
> Das werd ich mir wahrscheinlich beim nächsten Umbau gönnen.
> 
> Sind dort folgende Lüfter verbaut?
> ...




Korrekt. Auf den Lüftern steht auch nochmal 1000rpm drauf.


----------



## OJK (17. Juni 2015)

GeForce7600GT schrieb:


> Die Power LED ist weiß mit blauer HDD Led.


Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das Gehäuse ne HDD LED hat... Ist der Ring die weiße Power-LED und das Kästchen da drunter die blaue HDD LED?


----------



## GeForce7600GT (17. Juni 2015)

OJK schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das Gehäuse ne HDD LED hat... Ist der Ring die weiße Power-LED und das Kästchen da drunter die blaue HDD LED?



Der Ring wird durch die weiße Power LED beleuchtet (Nur wirklich im Dunkeln zu sehen). Das Kästchen davor leuchtet auch durchgehend hell weiß und zusätzlich blau bei HDD Aktivität.


----------



## Arvanor (17. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Bilder. Okay dann wird das Ende des Monats mein neues Gehäuse.


----------



## OJK (17. Juni 2015)

Arvanor schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder. Okay dann wird das Ende des Monats mein neues Gehäuse.


Dito.


----------



## RatteK (17. Juni 2015)

Da würde ich dann auch zugreifen, sollte es wirklich so aussehen. 

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Woran erkenn ich denn, dass das jetzt nicht das R4 PCGH ist?


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juni 2015)

RatteK schrieb:


> Da würde ich dann auch zugreifen, sollte es wirklich so aussehen.
> 
> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Woran erkenn ich denn, dass das jetzt nicht das R4 PCGH ist?



Hab ich mich erst auch gefragt, aber auf den Bildenr ist eindeutig das R5 zu erkennen.
Das sieht man an:
a) Den Staubfilter hinter der Tür. Der sieht beim R4 ganz anders aus.
b) dem anderen HDD Käfig


----------



## OJK (17. Juni 2015)

RatteK schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Woran erkenn ich denn, dass das jetzt nicht das R4 PCGH ist?





GoldenMic schrieb:


> auf den Bildenr ist eindeutig das R5 zu erkennen.
> Das sieht man an:
> a) Den Staubfilter hinter der Tür. Der sieht beim R4 ganz anders aus.
> b) dem anderen HDD Käfig


c) dem Schlitz für die LED auf der Front-Tür, der ist beim R5 länger als beim R4,
d) den Anschlüssen am Front-Panel bzw. der Form der vorderen oberen Kante - die ist auch anders - beim R4 ist da eine Fase, beim R5 nicht.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Juni 2015)

OJK schrieb:


> c) dem Schlitz für die LED auf der Front-Tür, der ist beim R5 länger als beim R4,
> d) den Anschlüssen am Front-Panel bzw. der Form der vorderen oberen Kante - die ist auch anders - beim R4 ist da eine Fase, beim R5 nicht.



e) Du kannst die Fronttür umbauen (Seitenwechsel)
f) Der Mainboardtray ist nach hinten versetzt
g) Der hinter 120mm Lüfter ist höhenverstellbar 
h) Die lüftersteuerung befindet sich oben Links neben der LED
i) vom PCGamesHardware Emplem auf der Front mal ganz abgesehen 

Ich hoffe du kannst sie nun etwas besser auseinanderhalten


----------



## GeForce7600GT (17. Juni 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> e) Du kannst die Fronttür umbauen (Seitenwechsel)
> f) Der Mainboardtray ist nach hinten versetzt
> g) Der hinter 120mm Lüfter ist höhenverstellbar
> h) Die lüftersteuerung befindet sich oben Links neben der LED
> ...



j) Abnehmbare SSD Halter auf der Rückseite

Das PCGH Emblem liegt übrigens auch wieder aufklebbar dabei


----------



## RatteK (18. Juni 2015)

@all
Ich glaube, ich kenn nu alle Unterschiede Thx. Das wird definitv mein nächstes Case, weil ich es einfach mag, wenn außer Front und Back alles geschlossen ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Juni 2015)

Kann man den geschlossenen Deckel irgendwo nachkaufen ?


----------



## the_leon (18. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, aber frag doch mal bei Fractal.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Juni 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, aber frag doch mal bei Phanteks.



Mein R5 gebe ich ganz sicher *nicht* mehr her


----------



## the_leon (18. Juni 2015)

Also, bei Phanteks hat n Kumpel von mir den geschlossen deckel fürs r4 bekommen, keine Ahnung warum, vllt. Solltest du bei Fractal fragen, die können dir eher helfen.


----------



## Markus_P (18. Juni 2015)

Doch geschlossene Seiten+Deckel 

"Bestellbutton"

Danke an GeForce7600GT  für die Fotos


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Juni 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Also, bei Phanteks hat n Kumpel von mir den geschlossen deckel fürs r4 bekommen, keine Ahnung warum, vllt. Solltest du bei Fractal fragen, die können dir eher helfen.



Was ???

Was Phanteks hat er einen Deckel für ein Fractal Design Case bekommen  Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig 

Was hat Phanteks mit Fractal zu tun


----------



## the_leon (19. Juni 2015)

Das verstehe ich auch nicht, hat er mir aber so gesagt 
Bei Fractal können sie dir aber eher weiterhelfen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Juni 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht, hat er mir aber so gesagt
> Bei Fractal können sie dir aber eher weiterhelfen.



THX für den Tipp ... Da werde ich mich doch die Tage mal mit Fractal in Verbindung setzen und sollten die mir nicht weiterhelfen können, selsbtverständlich auch mit Phanteks


----------



## Arvanor (19. Juni 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> THX für den Tipp ... Da werde ich mich doch die Tage mal mit Fractal in Verbindung setzen und sollten die mir nicht weiterhelfen können, selsbtverständlich auch mit Phanteks



Du Schelm.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Juni 2015)

Fractal Design Define R5 geschlossener Deckel / Seitenteil

Nun bleibt abzuwarten was bei raus kommt.

Die Option wäre für die Leute interessant, die nicht unbedingt so lange auf das PCGH warten konnten


----------



## JeJ (20. Juni 2015)

Gerade für 99,-€ inkl. Versandkosten im Angebot bei ZackZack

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


EDIT:

Hab' selbst zugeschlagen, der Preisvorteil hat, für mich, letztendlich den Ausschlag gegen das  "Thermaltake Suppressor F51" ausgemacht.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Juni 2015)

JeJ schrieb:


> Gerade für 99,-€ inkl. Versandkosten im Angebot bei ZackZack
> 
> ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal



Und immernoch die Bilder vom normalen R5


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Juni 2015)

Na super, ich hab mein Define R5 PCGH am Donnerstag bestellt und 130€(danke Porto) bezahlt. 

Muss aber da eh nochmal anklingeln. Ist zwar alles schon verbaut, aber der Hebel oder was auch immer für das linke Seitenteil zum Öffnen hat komplett gefehlt.


----------



## Markus_P (23. Juni 2015)

So das R5 PCGH ist auch gerade gekommen 
Genau so wie ich es mir gewünscht habe 

@ Golden Mic: Bei meinen Gehäuse fehlt auch der Hebel sag bescheid wenn du was weißt


----------



## OJK (23. Juni 2015)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Muss aber da eh nochmal anklingeln. Ist zwar alles schon verbaut, aber der Hebel oder was auch immer für das linke Seitenteil zum Öffnen hat komplett gefehlt.





Markus_P schrieb:


> @ Golden Mic: Bei meinen Gehäuse fehlt auch der Hebel sag bescheid wenn du was weißt


Hab meines auch gestern bekommen - es "fehlt" ja nicht nur der Hebel, sondern - zumindest bei mir - auch die entsprechende Aussparung im Seitenteil. Ich glaube, die PCGH Edition hat das Feature einfach nicht. @GoldenMic: Trotzdem natürlich interessant, was sie dir sagen werden.
Schade und nicht richtig nachvollziehbar, warum es nicht schon längst einen kleinen Review-Artikel gibt, der die Unterschiede (R5 vs. R5 PCGH) auflistet.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte ja ein Review gemacht aber mir wurde ja kein Produkt gestellt.


----------



## MrWan (23. Juni 2015)

OJK schrieb:


> Hab meines auch gestern bekommen - es "fehlt" ja nicht nur der Hebel, sondern - zumindest bei mir - auch die entsprechende Aussparung im Seitenteil. Ich glaube, die PCGH Edition hat das Feature einfach nicht.


Ich habe mein R5 heute erhalten und bei meinem ist ebenfalls kein Hebel beigelegt. 
Aber wie OJK denke auch ich, dass das Feature bei der PCGH-Edition anscheinend nicht vorgesehen ist, da auch bei meinem Exemplar die entsprechende Aussparung in der Seitentür nicht vorhanden ist.

Darüber hinaus wurde bei meinem Exemplar der schwarze Lack auf der Gehäuseoberseite nicht überall gleichmäßig aufgetragen und sieht daher in Richtung Front etwas wolkig aus.


----------



## Markus_P (24. Juni 2015)

Mir geht der Schnellverschluss nicht ab  2 Schrauben die ich nicht verlieren kann und fertig 

Fertig eingebaut schauts so aus http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150623/ktz3zdx5.jpg

Hat sonst noch wer das Problem das die 4 Netzteilschrauben nicht passen? Hab ein Dark Power Pro 10 und da sind die Schrauben  Viel zu kurz! beim R4 pcgh waren noch passende dabei

Die 3 Lüfter, die eingebaut waren hab ich sofort ausgebaut weil die Lager geschliffen haben! 
Was mir sonst auch nicht gefällt ist die LED lampe vorne, wenn nur der Knopf weiß umrandet leuchten würde wäre es perfekt! 

Aber sonst ein super schönes Gehäuse


----------



## OJK (24. Juni 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch wer das Problem das die 4 Netzteilschrauben nicht passen? Hab ein Dark Power Pro 10 und da sind die Schrauben  Viel zu kurz! beim R4 pcgh waren noch passende dabei
> 
> Die 3 Lüfter, die eingebaut waren hab ich sofort ausgebaut weil die Lager geschliffen haben!
> Was mir sonst auch nicht gefällt ist die LED lampe vorne, wenn nur der Knopf weiß umrandet leuchten würde wäre es perfekt!


Nope, bei mir passen die Netzteilschrauben ohne Probleme (Straight Power E9).
Die Lüfter haben bei mir auch so komisch getickert, hab meine alten Silentwings stattdessen genommen. Leider hab ich da nur nen 120er für hinten - werde ich bei Bedarf evtl. mal austauschen.
Das mit der LED stört mich auch etwas, das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr "schön" gelöst, das war bei meinem Lian Li PC-6B deutlich eleganter. Naja, in der Summe trotzdem das deutlich bessere Gehäuse, das mit der LED werd ich mal beizeiten schönmodden.


----------



## CptSam (29. Juni 2015)

Wie steht's bei dem Gehäuse mit den Temperaturen? Eine 980Ti im Customdesign sollte ohne Probleme betrieben werden können oder sollte ich mich dann eher nach einem anderen Gehäuse umgucken? 
Falls ja habt ihr Midi-Tower Alternativen? Das Silentbase 800 gefällt mir optisch nicht wirklich^^


----------



## the_leon (29. Juni 2015)

Ne, das normale R5 oder das Enthoo Pro/Luxe würde ich vorschlagen, ne 980ti ist kein Problem


----------



## Markus_P (30. Juni 2015)

Warum bitte das normale R5?
Das ist nur interessant wenn man die CPU mit Wasser kühlen will .... für Grafikkarte dazu ist man beschränkt mit der Radiator Größe etc.

Ich würde das R5 PCGH empfehlen  oben und auf der Seite geschlossen und vorne 2 140mm Lüfter die genug Luft reindrücken
hinten 1 140mm Lüfter und es staut sich keine Wärme mehr im Gehäuse
Wenn noch besser sein sollte kann man einen 140mm Lüfter oder in meinen Fall (Be quit dark power pro 10 .. zu lange) einen 120mm Lüfter im Boden einbauen
der blässt genau zu Grafikkarte frische "kalte" Luft 
Wenn man keinen HDD Käfig verbaut hat hätte sogar noch ein weiterer 140mm Lüfter (oder 120mm Lüfter) am Boden Platz aber da der ganz vorne ist kann ich mir vorstellen das der den Airflow mehr stört als gutes Tut


----------



## the_leon (30. Juni 2015)

Das normale r5 ist ein gutes Gehäse, also kann man es empfehlen...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Juli 2015)

Diese Grafik zeigt jetzt exakt die Unterschiede der PCGH-R5-Edition zur Standard-Edition:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (7. Juli 2015)

Wie wäre mal mit ner Ankündigung auf der Main??


----------



## Abductee (7. Juli 2015)

Moment, hat das Gehäuse jetzt doch einen geschlossenen Deckel?


----------



## OJK (7. Juli 2015)

Die PCGH Edition des R5 hat einen geschlossenen Deckel, ja.


----------



## kadney (7. Juli 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> Wie wäre mal mit ner Ankündigung auf der Main??



Und dazu bitte einen "Kurztest" mit einem Video von den Änderungen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Juli 2015)

Infos + Bilder zum neuen PCGH-Gehäuse jetzt in diesem Artikel.


----------



## Jawsbyte (16. Juli 2015)

Seh ich auf den Bildern richtig, daß der Schnellverschlussmechanismus zum öffnen der linken Seitentür entfernt wurde? Warum wurde das denn gemacht?


----------



## Marcellus5000 (2. August 2015)

Ich versuche mich gerade up2date zu bringen, da ich mein altes Cooler Master Gehäuse von 2006 nun in Rente schicken will (Der Rest im PC ist aktuell aber ich hing an dem Gehäuse wegen des Design)
Nun lese ich oft, dass Unterdruck eine bessere Kühlung bringt und daher hinten mehr rausgeblasen werde soll als vorne rein. Mit den 2 Lüftren vorne wird das Konzept doch eigentlich ausgehebelt.

Bei dem normalen R5 ist ja nur ein Frontlüfter verbaut, ist zwar ein zweiter Frontlüfter Einbauplatz vorhanden aber dafür auch ein Platz für einen Lüfter nach oben raus (Wo es dann wieder Sinn macht mit dem Unterdruck)
 Bei der PCGH ist die Optione Lüfter nach oben nicht der Fall. Dennoch wurden zwei Fronlüfter verabaut. Verstehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## Kamano (2. August 2015)

Meine ich auch gelesen zu haben. Ist ja auch so beim Wetter, Hochdruck ist heiß, Niedrigdruck ist kühl. (Überlege aber gerade, ob das vielleicht nicht mehr mit meteorologischen Zusammenhängen zu tun hat.) Aber Du kannst ja vorne einen abklemmen und auf Reserve halten. Im normalen R5 bekommst Du vorne nur einen Lüfter mitgeliefert, also besser einen mehr, oder? 

Oder die zwei vorne lässt Du auf 7V laufen und den hinten auf 12V. Die zwei vorne würden dann jedenfalls schön gleichmäßig Deine Festplatten belüften.


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2015)

Ich hab mit Überdrucksystemen die bessere Erfahrung.
Bei meinem "alten" R4 PCGH blasen auch vorne zwei 140er rein und hinten ein 140er raus. 
Die Temperaturen sind super und es ist durch den Staubfilter auch relativ wenig Staub im Gehäuse.
Wenn ich mehr Luft raus- wie reinblase zieht es den Staub durch jede Ritze.
Natürlich wird man mit mehr Luftumwälzung auch 2-3° bessere Temperaturen haben, der Sweetspot von Lautstärke zu Kühlleistung ist damit aber schon längst überschritten.

Bevor man sich das Gehäuse wahllos mit Lüftern vollstopft die alle auf 5V rennen, sollte man sich überlegen ob es nicht sinnvoller ist weniger Lüfter zu nehmen 
und die dafür abhängig von der Temperatur zu regeln.

Diese integrierten fixen 5/7/12V Lüftersteuerungen sind eher billige Notbehelfe als eine wirkliche Regelung.


----------



## Kamano (2. August 2015)

Interessant, das werde ich dann auch mal probieren. Hatte bisher keinen zweiten Frontlüfter für mein neues R5 (normal Edition) eingeplant, aber jetzt will ich es auch wissen. 
Wie herum baust Du Dein Netzteil ein? Luft vom Boden oder aus dem Gehäuse saugend?


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2015)

Luft vom Boden durch den Staubfilter, gibt für mich keinen sinnvollen Grund das Netzteil künstlich mit der warmen Luft der Grafikkarte zu belasten.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (2. August 2015)

Kamano schrieb:


> Oder die zwei vorne lässt Du auf 7V laufen und den hinten auf 12V. Die zwei vorne würden dann jedenfalls schön gleichmäßig Deine Festplatten belüften.


 
Ja mit dem Gedanken habe ich nun auch gespielt, als ich das mit dem Unterdruck gelesen habe. Aber eigentlich passt mir das nicht so in den Kram und anfangs hatte ich das anders vor (siehe unten).



Abductee schrieb:


> Bevor man sich das Gehäuse wahllos mit Lüftern vollstopft die alle auf 5V rennen, sollte man sich überlegen ob es nicht sinnvoller ist weniger Lüfter zu nehmen
> und die dafür abhängig von der Temperatur zu regeln.
> 
> Diese integrierten fixen 5/7/12V Lüftersteuerungen sind eher billige Notbehelfe als eine wirkliche Regelung.



Ja sehe ich eigentlich auch so. Zum einen ist diese Steueerung nichts anderes als ein simpler 3 stufiger Schiebewiederstand (Nice to have aber nichts was man mit einzelnen Adaptern von 12 V auf X V noch individueller hinbekommen könnte).

Zum anderen betriebe ich aktuell die beiden 120 mm Fans (hinten, vorne) des aktuellen Case an der Lüftersteuerung des Mainbaord, welche dann schön von Silent im Idle bis moderat bei Last regeln. Aktuell sind die beiden (PWM) Lüfter via Adpater an einem PWM Anschluss des Mainbaord angeschloßen. Der Adapter ist ein 3 fach Adapter mit 12 V direkt vom Netzteil.

Mein erster Plan war also, 3 Silent Wings 2 140 mm PWM zu kaufen, an den Adapter am Mainboard anzuschließen und nur noch die Kurve für die Lüftersteuerung auf die neuen Fans anzupassen. 

Dieses Konstrukt bedingt aber, das alle 3 Lüfter gleich schnell drehen.

Dieses Konzept mit dem Unterdruck ist mir (mit dem Gehäuse von 2007) neu und erst der Grund darüber nachzudenken, nicht alles Temperaturgeregelt via Mainboard laufen zu lassen.
(z.B. ein 140 mm vorne und ein 140 mm hinten via Mainboard/PWM und zweiter 140 mm  vorne als nicht PWM Lüfter über dauerhaft 5 V)



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Überdrucksystemen die bessere Erfahrung.
> Bei meinem "alten" R4 PCGH blasen auch vorne zwei 140er rein und hinten ein 140er raus.
> Die Temperaturen sind super und es ist durch den Staubfilter auch relativ wenig Staub im Gehäuse.
> Wenn ich mehr Luft raus- wie reinblase zieht es den Staub durch jede Ritze.
> Natürlich wird man mit mehr Luftumwälzung auch 2-3° bessere Temperaturen haben, der Sweetspot von Lautstärke zu Kühlleistung ist damit aber schon längst überschritten.



Das macht mich dann eher zuversichtlich, meine ursprünglich geplante 3 Fach PWM Lösung zu realisieren.



Abductee schrieb:


> Natürlich wird man mit mehr Luftumwälzung auch 2-3° bessere Temperaturen haben, der Sweetspot von Lautstärke zu Kühlleistung ist damit aber schon längst überschritten.


 
Was meinst Du genau damit? Also das war jetzt eher bezogen auf zu viele Lüfter im System, als auf Überdruck vs Unterdruck oder?


----------



## Marcellus5000 (2. August 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Luft vom Boden durch den Staubfilter, gibt für mich keinen sinnvollen Grund das Netzteil künstlich mit der warmen Luft der Grafikkarte zu belasten.



Zumal der nun nach vorne raus entnehmbar ist (statt nach hinten, wo Kabel oder eine Wand da ggf. Umstände machen) und das so wirklich fix geht.
Darüber habe ich mir auch Gedanken gemacht (aktuell sitzt mein NT auch noch oben) und daher fiel die Wahl auf das R5.


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2015)

Marcellus5000 schrieb:


> Dieses Konstrukt bedingt aber, das alle 3 Lüfter gleich schnell drehen.



Das kannst du auch ruhig so machen, ich hatte nie Temperaturprobleme, weder mit meiner übertaktene 280X noch mit meiner 980Ti.
Ich würd aber schaun das die Festplattenkäfige draußen sind. (falls möglich)

Bei mir laufen ebenfalls drei Silentwings 140mm PWM auch über einen Kanal, ~450rpm im Leerlauf, ~1000rpm unter Last.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (2. August 2015)

Danke fürs Feedback, das hört sich gut an 

Ich habe z.Z. zwei SSD und 2 HDD. Mit Slots für die SSD an der Seite reichen die 3 Plattenplätze aus, ich werde daher zumindest den zweiten/oberen Käfig ausbauen.

Ich habe schon 2 Silent Wings PWM da und die letzte Woche mal ohne Einbau mit der Lüftersteuerung beim Officebetrieb, Zocken und Primen bezüglich. Laustärke und Lüfterkurve gestetet. 
Ich fahre nun ebenfalls mit ca 490 bis ca. 1000 RPM (Muss das natürlich nach Einbau nochmal genauer testen, war nur ein erster Wurf bez der Lautstärke)
Ich hoffe eigebaut wird es noch leiser (Wenn die Silent Wings auf dem Laminat standen, hörte man ein dezentes aber eckeliges Surren ab 600/700 RPM, mit zwei Gummimatten darunter nur noch den Luftstrom. Ich hoffe daher die Entkopplung taugt was).


P.S. 
Das R5 und R5 PCGH habe ich schon da, sind gestern angekommen  (Alternate = Wahnsinn Freitag Mittag bestellt!) aber ich habe keine Zeit zu schrauben dieses WE. 
Ein Gehäuse wird unbenutzt zürück gehen. Ich überlege mir die Woche über welches (Optik vs modulare Optionen. Die Moduvents sehen schon nicht sehr ästhetisch aus aber ob das PCGH wirklich hörbar leiser ist, stelle ich mal in Frage. An den Moduvents ist auch Bitum und der Deckel des PCGH scheppert beim Daufklopfen mehr als der das Stock). 

Ich nehme an, Du konntest auch nicht die beiligenden Pins bei den Silent Wings 2 verwenden (Entkopplung) und hast auch die Gehäuseschrauben in das Gummi gedreht (haben laut Google viele gemacht und ein kurzer Test zeigte, das es wirklich nicht passt)?


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2015)

Ich würd das PCGH alleine dadurch nehmen das der Deckel nicht so zerklüftet aussieht und eine weiße LED statt einer blauen hat.
In meinem R4 hab ich die Silentwings reingeschraubt, beim R5 schaut der Halter aber komplett anders aus.
http://techreport.com/r.x/2015_1_24_Fractal_Designs_Define_R5_case_reviewed/filter.jpg


----------



## Marcellus5000 (2. August 2015)

Bei den Silentwings 2 sind ja diese (eigentlich schon Zahnstochermäßgen) Pins zum entkoppelten dabei, diese Pins kommen ja in die Gummi Rahmen, welche wiederrum in den Lüfter geklippst werden. Die Pins passen tatsächlich nicht durch die Löcher für die Lüfter im R5 (beiden).  So haben dann einige die mit dem Gehäuse gelieferten Schrauben in die Gummirahmen gedreht (Laut Amazon Bewertungen etc).

Hmm für mich wäre eher die Stabilität und die Geräuschdämmung bei dem PCGH auschlaggebend. Es soll ja noch besser gedämmt sein aber imho fehlt da eine Messung in Sone oder DB.


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2015)

Solange keine leisen Komponenten verbaut sind, hilft die Dämmung auch nur bedingt.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (3. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Solange keine leisen Komponenten verbaut sind, hilft die Dämmung auch nur bedingt.



Achso


----------



## Marcellus5000 (3. August 2015)

Mal was anderes: Wozu dient eigentlich die rot markierte Öffnung genau? Ist das etwas was man ggf. für eine Wasserkühlung benötigt? Soll das helfen, damit der Frontlüfter unterstützen kann, die Abwärme der Graka auszublasen? Oder sollte man das abdichten, wenn man auschließlich Luftkühlung (bzw. die 3 verbauten Lüfter) nutzt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. @Leob12: Wollte nicht gehäßig sein, hatte Streß im Büro... Sorry!  Die HW in meiner Signatur ist glaube ich schon recht leise.


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2015)

Das Wabengitter kannst du auch verschließen, außer viel Staub bringt die nicht viel.

Bei den älteren Fractal-Gehäusen gabs an der Stelle eine zusätzliche vertikale PCI-Blende.
Schade das es die nicht mehr gibt, die war gar nicht so unpraktisch.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (3. August 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das Wabengitter kannst du auch verschließen, außer viel Staub bringt die nicht viel.
> 
> Bei den älteren Fractal-Gehäusen gabs an der Stelle eine zusätzliche vertikale PCI-Blende.
> Schade das es die nicht mehr gibt, die war gar nicht so unpraktisch.



Ahh danke 

Stimmt wäre eigentlich praktisch für USB Splotblenden, die ja nur nen Kabel zu den Mainboard Konnektoren haben und nicht wirklich einen PCI(e) Steckplatz belegen.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (10. August 2015)

Habe mich nun doch für das normale R5 entschieden, da mir das Oberteil bei dem PCGH beim Klopftest zu blechern geschäppert hat und ich so flexibler bin (Das weiße Licht mag ich auch nicht).
Noch nen paar Dämmmatten für die perforierten Flächen und den Mainboard Tray und den HD Case nochmal mit Gummiringen entkoppelt. 

So ist es fein. Auch wenn die Bleche im Vergleich zu meinem Cooler Master von 2006 ziemlich dünn und leicht sind aber die Matten machen das halbwegs wett.


----------

